# by popular demand...



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Here is Kodie!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww look how tiny!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that is just too adorable....


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

ooooooooooooh my goodness how cute! I agree, very tiny..is Kodie full grown or a baby yet?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Hes full grown.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 4 2005, 07:58 PM
> *Hes full grown.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27704*


[/QUOTE]


awwww


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

You can really tell how tiny he is there!!!
What cute pictures!!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Kodie is too cute! I love his little tongue sticking out! My sister's Palbert is just a hair bigger than Kodie and I always feel like I'm going to break him!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Such a cute little baby...ok i feel stupid asking this but i just have to know is Kodie just a differnt spelling of Cody? lol i was reading it kodak for a while for some reason lol


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

are those Longaberger baskets I see back there?! I don't collect them but always wondered why the commotion? How are they diff from other baskets?


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Jan 4 2005, 08:15 PM
> *are those Longaberger baskets I see back there?! I don't collect them but always wondered why the commotion? How are they diff from other baskets?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

He is adorable! My baby only weighs 3.2 pounds but looks bigger than Kodi!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, cute!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

What a sweet baby


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow! Kodie looks smaller than Noriko! She's about 4 lbs! Always a cutie!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

mine arent nearly as cute as kodies but here is parker back when he had tear stains:


















here is one when he was younger:


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jan 4 2005, 11:27 PM
> *mine arent nearly as cute as kodies but here is parker back when he had tear stains:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Awww, haha I love the one where he is sticking out his tongue!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

All so cute. How much does Kodie weigh? I am guessing around 3 lbs since Nibbler and Sparkle look around that size.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I love Kodie







!!!! He is soooooooo cute







!!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

HAHAH do ALL maltese look the same when they're wet!?









Ladymontava--Parker looks SOOOOOOOO skinny!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

they all do look the same when they are wet...super cute.

LadyMontava, how did you get rid of those tear stains. That's how Bella was and I've been putting peroxide (3%) everyday and they are a bit better but not completely gone.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Jan 4 2005, 10:10 PM
> *Such a cute little baby...ok i feel stupid asking this but i just have to know is Kodie just a differnt spelling of Cody? lol i was reading it kodak for a while for some reason lol
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27723*


[/QUOTE]
Yes is the same name just different spelling... I wanted to be unique!











> _Originally posted by Triste_@Jan 4 2005, 10:15 PM
> *are those Longaberger baskets I see back there?! I don't collect them but always wondered why the commotion? How are they diff from other baskets?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yes they are Longabergers... they are my mothers... we have them EVERYWHERE!!! Shes OBSESSED! They are just REALLY EXPENSIVE baskets that are a rip off! (but they are made alittle bit better than a cheeper basket you buy in a regular store but still tooooo much money -_- )


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

yeah Parker looks like Kodie! TOO CUTE!









I would have to say that Kodie is alittle bit bigger than those pictures now.. but not too much bigger. He may have been around 2 1/2lbs there.... i forget.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

It is amazing that such a tiny dog is under all the fur! I love your pics!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It is amazing how different they look when wet..... when they are dry they look so strong and feisty, etc. When wet they look so vulnerable.... and sweet....... and sort of pitiful!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella_@Jan 5 2005, 03:01 PM
> *they all do look the same when they are wet...super cute.
> 
> LadyMontava, how did you get rid of those tear stains.  That's how Bella was and I've been putting peroxide (3%) everyday and they are a bit better but not completely gone.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27859*


[/QUOTE]
well either he just stopped staining all of a sudden or the wipes (tear clear) i get at petsmart work. i had to shave the stains off first. then i was using the wipes every night..now i only use them when he looks pretty wet under his eyes..and so far so good.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Aren't they looking like cute little rats when wet ?


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

OMG, Kodie and Parker are SOOOOO CUTE!!!!!! They look like chihuahua.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awwww!! Kodie is toooo cute!!! By the way, I loved that ducky costume he was in in your other sig!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

It is amazing how tiny these little bodies are! Our Valletta weighs just three pounds, and when she's wet, her belly looks like 90% of her body weight. She's a bit over 4 months, so she's got that puppy baby belly going. She still poops four times a day too. I was concerned we were over feeding, but the vet said absolutely not. Knock on wood that she hasn't gotten sick at all.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I was looking through my photo album and forgot I had pictures of Tin from her first bath!!!




















That seems like so long ago....


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok, here is a picture from Lexi's first bath:


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Jan 6 2005, 12:11 PM
> *I was looking through my photo album and forgot I had pictures of Tin from her first bath!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Awww!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jan 6 2005, 12:21 PM
> *Ok, here is a picture from Lexi's first bath:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Awww, shes so cute!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... Lexi needs to be alittle bit more WET to get nice and clean!!! hehehe...









I love this thread!!! I just luv seeing our babies WET!!! They look soooo different!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Ok here's Fantasia. It's not her first bath but it's the only picture I have of her wet. It's a tad blurry and she's dried off a little from the towel.










Well it doesn't seem to be working so I will post a link as well.

http://home.comcast.net/~jgibson9890/fantasia116.jpg

OK got it to work but I will leave the link as well just in case.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

:excl:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

All these photos of wet Malts are so cute!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jan 6 2005, 05:39 PM
> *All these photos of wet Malts are so cute!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28115*


[/QUOTE]
I KNOW!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT! Keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Jan 6 2005, 03:28 PM
> *Ok here's Fantasia.  It's not her first bath but it's the only picture I have of her wet.  It's a tad blurry and she's dried off a little from the towel.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Awww!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Jan 6 2005, 03:34 PM
> *I couldn't resist adding some bathtime pictures..
> 
> This is Tuffy & Palbert taking a bath together.. or more like trying to escape the bathtub together
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That is too cute, they are trying to escape!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Oh my they are all so adorable! I never took one of maxi in the bath because he gives me such a hard time and hates it so much 
all your babies are breathtaking!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

i gotta go give chico a bath so we can join the fun!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

This is reminding me its time to bathe sunny


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

they are all sooooo cute!....its funny cause once i was bathing park and my hubbies friend came over and saw him all rat like and was shoked it was the same dog. he thought he was ugly wet lol. i guess its one of those things where they are so ugly they are cute. i dunno. i think its freakin adorable!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Awwwww. SO cute!!! BTW, who is Palbert ??? I love the second picture, he has his eyes closed. SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Jan 6 2005, 09:02 PM
> *Awwwww. SO cute!!! BTW, who is  Palbert ??? I love the second picture, he has his eyes closed. SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Palbert is my sister's little Maltese







We live in the same city so we let them hang out together whenever we can!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

SUPER CUTE!!!!!! ok...the dogs havent had a bath in a month or two...so i guess its time. LOL. hopefully i'll do it soon so i can join in on the bath pics!!







you can see gruff---he acts as though we're abusing him when we take him a bath. LOL


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I too have to take pictures of Bella while in the bath so I can post them here. She too acts like I'm abusing her or something. Poor baby, she hates it and even worse the blow dryer


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------

